# Captain Caveman



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

In honor of being selected as contributor of the month...… I felt that I should contribute something. 

I just made this little Captain Caveman, Man cave sign. 

If any of you would like the file, I will send it for free. Just drop me a note with your Email Address, and specify which model you want .

1. Captain Cave man stand alone model
2. Captain Cave Man, Man Cave rules Sign.

This offer expires March 31, 2019..... ( just so I am not haunted by this forum post for years to come. 

Thanks for all the great support and comradery here.

Email me at [email protected] please.
Scott


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I want em both ......... You got my email address!!


----------



## OCEdesigns (Jan 31, 2019)

I love these! email has been sent for both files PLEASE!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Great pair. Any chance to see the “finished” versions?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

It would be fun to cut but since I don't play in the Vectric sandbox I'm not sure how the straight G-code would act with my machine. Love to see someone finish this and post it here, though!

David


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

JFPNCM said:


> Great pair. Any chance to see the “finished” versions?


I will likely paint it by the weekend, than post and update.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

difalkner said:


> It would be fun to cut but since I don't play in the Vectric sandbox I'm not sure how the straight G-code would act with my machine. Love to see someone finish this and post it here, though!
> 
> David


can you work with an STL?


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Looking forward to the next update.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Scottart said:


> can you work with an STL?


When I bring an stl into F360 I just see lots of lines, triangles, and squares. On one of the forums I saw there is a way to use an stl in F360 but have yet to look into that.

Does Aspire export straight G-code?

David


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Man, your prolific with the great designs! Keep up the fantastic work!!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great design and execution. Love the art work and like the brick background to


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Wow Scott, You just keep 'em coming. 
Impressive again!!!!


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

difalkner said:


> When I bring an stl into F360 I just see lots of lines, triangles, and squares. On one of the forums I saw there is a way to use an stl in F360 but have yet to look into that.
> 
> Does Aspire export straight G-code?
> 
> David


I could not find a button that would let me export G code. Could I copy and paste the G code I see in Mach 3, and send that?


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

MoHawk said:


> Man, your prolific with the great designs! Keep up the fantastic work!!


Bob 

I got a very long Gmail address with your email, and when I tried to send it said in valid address


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

difalkner said:


> When I bring an stl into F360 I just see lots of lines, triangles, and squares. On one of the forums I saw there is a way to use an stl in F360 but have yet to look into that.
> ...
> David


David, try “import mesh” to bring in an STL file.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I think that's the one I started watching, Richard. But mine just stayed flat when I brought it in. I'll watch this again.

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

When you gonna cave in and add Vectric, David??? V carve is all you need.........until you thirst for more.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow he is so cute.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Scottart said:


> I will likely paint it by the weekend, than post and update.


Still in the doghouse eh? If you're counting on memory loss with age forget it, most women I know write things down.....nice looking signs btw.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> When you gonna cave in and add Vectric, David??? V carve is all you need.........until you thirst for more.


I'm waiting to see how they price Carveco. :grin:

David


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Scottart said:


> Bob
> 
> I got a very long Gmail address with your email, and when I tried to send it said in valid address


Sorry Scott, I sent you a PM. Thanks


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

difalkner said:


> honesttjohn said:
> 
> 
> > When you gonna cave in and add Vectric, David??? V carve is all you need.........until you thirst for more.
> ...


Vectric Vcarve desktop is $350. Only a few Longworth chucks and you're in!! 🙂
Carveco is gonna be interesting.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

difalkner said:


> I'm waiting to see how they price Carveco. :grin:
> 
> David


I guess we'll find out how much they want for it Thursday, March 28th 2019 at 13:00 (BST). Hopefully, they will give a good deal for at least the first few weeks.

What are you running on your machine, Mach 4 with Smooth stepper?


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes sir, Win 7 Home Premium, Mach4, and ESS.

David


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

That should be a good seller, Scott. Nice...


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Email sent yesterday, forgot to post it here. Thanks!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

difalkner said:


> Yes sir, Win 7 Home Premium, Mach4, and ESS.
> 
> David


Vectric technical support says the post processor for Mach 2-3 works fine with Mach 4 and it should work fine with your setup. Of course, Scott would need to know what bits you want to use and your feed rates you want to use for the carving so he can give you cut files. Might want to check a small 3D file first to make sure before you get too far.


----------

